# right, all sorted i think!



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

after many questions i think i have sorted my leo breeding plans but please telll me what you would change!

Males - a tremper albino and a sunglow

Females - a mack snow het patternless, a tangerine hypo, a chocolate tremper albino and a enigma


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I would get a male that is at least het patternless, otherwise you're not using your Mack Snow het Patternless female to her greatest potential.

Your Tremper albino male is basically redundant (you have a sunglow male who is almost certainly a Tremper albino) in terms of breeding too - he doesn't have anything your Sunglow doesn't.


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

so what male would you suggest instead of the sunglow to compliment my mack snow het patternless?


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

amyloveys said:


> so what male would you suggest instead of the sunglow to compliment my mack snow het patternless?


If you got a male patty then you may make some patternless mack snows 

If you could find another patternless snow or het patty snow then you may be able to make Patternless super snows (though Im not sure if thats actually possible! lol


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

patternless supersnows are possible, and if you can get the albino gene in there as well, they have red eyes!!! right little stunners they are.


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

amyloveys said:


> so what male would you suggest instead of the sunglow to compliment my mack snow het patternless?


I'd use the sunglow instead of the albino male, as you have the 'hypo' bit being passed on then as well. Instead of using the male albino use something either visually or het for patternless.

Also (you may already know this) but i think the 'chocolate' bit in the albino is something to do with the incubation temperatures/times so unless you use the necessary incubation techniques dont expect any chocolate albino babies.


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

i want to keep the tremper male so im going to look for a patternless snow but ive never seen them. I would only choose chocolate as i like the brown anyway. if i was to replace the chocolate albino what would you choose to compliment my tremeper?


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

I knbow welsh repltile breeder had some a while ago, maybe try him?


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

lol you lot always manage to confuse me! Basically i have a tremper albino male and mack snow het patternless female and a tangerine hypo female.
I want one more male and two more females but dont know what i need for some little stunners!


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Personally, I would get a patternless mack snow for the het patternless. You could put the tang hypo with the sunglow male.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

amyloveys said:


> after many questions i think i have sorted my leo breeding plans but please telll me what you would change!
> 
> Males - a tremper albino and a sunglow
> 
> Females - a mack snow het patternless, a tangerine hypo, a chocolate tremper albino and a enigma


Talbino (SF)super hypo X Snow HET Patternless.

25%Normal HET Talbino poss-HET Patternless.
25%Snow HET Talbino poss-HET Patternless.
25%(SF)Hypo of type HET Talbino poss-HET Patternless.
25%Snow (SF)hypo of type HET Talbino poss-HET Patternless.
----
Talbino (DF)super hypo X Snow HET Patternless.

50%Snow (SF)hypo of type HET Talbino poss-HET Patternless.
50%(SF)hypo of type HET Talbno poss-HET Patternless.
----
----
Talbino (SF)super hypo X (SF)Hypo = .

25%Normal HET Talbino.
50%(SF)Hypo of type.
25%(DF)Hypo of type.
----
Talbino (DF)super hypo X (SF)Hypo = .

50%(SF)Hypo of type.
50%(DF)Hypo of type.
----
Talbino (DF)super hypo X (DF)Hypo = .

100%(DF)Hypo of type.
----
----
Talbino (SF)super hypo X Talbino normal = .

50%Talbino normal.
50%Talbino (SF)hypo of type.
----
Talbino (DF)super hypo X Talbino normal = .

100%Talbino (SF)hypo of type. 
----
----
Talbino (SF)super hypo X (SF)Enigma = .

25%Normal HET Talbino.
25%(SF)Enigma HET Talbino.
25%(SF)Hypo of type HET Talbino.
25%(SF)Hypo (SF)enigma of type HET Talbino.
----
Talbino (DF)super hypo X (DF)Engma = .

100%(SF)Hypo (SF)enigma of type HET Talbino.
----

You may aswel only use the Talbino super hypo tang-aka-sunglow with the females.
If you was to buy a new male i'd make it a Talbino super snow patternless.


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

what about a mack albino male? I dont want a enigma either so now im really struggling. Id like to make some higher morphs. Is anybody will to help me with what to get and whether a mack albino male would be a good choice. I really am sorry for all the questions but im struggling with leo genetics and would like the best possible outcome!


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Mack albino will make macks and super macks with your mack het patternless - but you might as well "write off" the patternless part.

Mack Albino will make albinos and mack albinos with your albino.

TBH my choice for an additional male would be a Patternless Albino (Macks het patternless and albino, mack patternless het albino, normals het patternless and albino, patternless het albino from the Mack het Patty female; albinos from the chocolate albino female). Female-wise, get something that compliments the males you want - breed like to like.


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

thanks! Ill start looking for a albino patternless male i think. As for the females not to sure maybe the reverse stripe tremper albino and a sunglow?


----------

